# Briggs & Stratton Ignition switch



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Vanguard 16 HP 303447engine that I'm trying to replace ignition switch.
I have a five pole and 6 pole switch. Can anyone help with a wiring diagram?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the engine used on ? Tractor, Generator ?


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Its used as replacement on Terramite backhoe.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

earp said:


> Its used as replacement on Terramite backhoe.


Usually the switch is determined more by the engine/ignition and engine control than the tractor. 

First of all tell us about your switches. What are each of the posts labeled on your switches? Number of poles is only part of the key. For instance a five pole switch could be labeled B,S, I, A and R or B, M, S, L and G and both plug up identically but using the first switch on an engine designed for the second will energize the Magneto and burn it up. What engine was in the tractor originally? Is your new engine equipped with a fuel shut off solenoid?


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Then the magneto may now be the problem . Does it take much to"burn" one?


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Found what I think is the correct wiring diagram.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Standard 5-pin connector. the "M" terminal,(should be #3),grounds out the armature(coil) ,to kill the engine.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If hooked up wrong, the first time you try to crank it the magneto or alternator is gone. You need to post some photo of the post side of your switches.


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Success!!! Got it going but I had managed to "fry" the diodes in the wire that leads from coils to key switch. It's supposed to be here Weds. Thanks for the help !!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad you got it going despite our help..


----------

